# Driver seat squeak?



## altimaxp (Jul 19, 2004)

I recently noticed that my driver seat was squeaky. I can't seem to isolate where it's coming from. I do notice (when it quiet inside the car) that when I take a deep breath while sitting in the drivers seat, I hear the squeak. Anyone else encounter this problem? If so, what was the solution?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Does it happen only when you're wearing your seat belt?


----------



## altimaxp (Jul 19, 2004)

Coco said:


> Does it happen only when you're wearing your seat belt?


-----
It happens when with and without the seatbelt. You have some insight?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I've noticed that when either me or my passenger have our seat belts on, the seat belt attachment squeaks. I have never heard a squeak from the seat itself.


----------



## dsuave624 (May 4, 2004)

Do you have leather or cloth?


----------



## altimaxp (Jul 19, 2004)

dsuave624 said:


> Do you have leather or cloth?


I have cloth.


----------



## dkocur (Feb 17, 2004)

I lived with a "squeaky seat" for two months. Took it to the dealership and they could not reproduce. Went crazy trying to fiqure it out. It was the seatbelt. I even reproduced the squeak without being buckled up. I guess I was rubbing up against the piece that you buckle into. It had to be in just the right position (the same position as when I'm buckled), but when it was you could make it squeak up a storm by wiggling it side to side. Sprayed a little silicon on it and haven't had a problem since.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

^ yep, that's the same problem i had until i sprayed some wd-40 on it.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you could lose some weight.  
j/k but you can also try some dry lube if you dont want the smell of wd40 in your car.


----------



## Afty (Nov 1, 2002)

Coco said:


> ^ yep, that's the same problem i had until i sprayed some wd-40 on it.


Me too, with the same solution.


----------



## csteeleg4 (Jul 14, 2005)

*Mine too*



altimaxp said:


> I recently noticed that my driver seat was squeaky. I can't seem to isolate where it's coming from. I do notice (when it quiet inside the car) that when I take a deep breath while sitting in the drivers seat, I hear the squeak. Anyone else encounter this problem? If so, what was the solution?



This is NOT a seatbelt squeak - I have the same problem it is in the seat itself and is driving me crazy I am about to take it to the dealer but fear that they may not be able to replicate the problem - how much is a new seat?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

I have the same problem with my 03 Altima as well. Though I have not looked into it. Possibley some plastic rubbing on metal or plastic on plastic?


----------

